# I poop everywhere!



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Its been awhile guys! I hope you all are well and starting off 2013 in a great way! I am hoping that someone has experienced the same thing and can chime in with some advice.

If Mossimo is out during play time, meaning free, not tethered up, 8/10 times he knows to run to the wee wee pad to go peeps, he NEVER EVER goes poops on the wee wee pad. EVER. Why is that?? It so strange that he has the peeps part down but its like he doesnt want to share the space with #2.

As I previously mentioned he used to only go in dark place.. but the other night he pooped in the dining room during dinner!.. Whats up with that?! 
:frusty:


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

have you ever scolded him for pooping? I scolded mine once and then she became afraid to poop in front of me and instead hid in the dining room to do it (the least used room in the house).


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

usually the little dogs will pick a corner or room in the house that isn't used often to pee or poop in. b/c they don't 'see' it as part their 'home'. are you in the dining room daily?

my guy never poops on the pee pad. only pee.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think you are giving him too much freedom. The more accidents he has, the longer it will take to housebreak him. If you can't watch him like a hawk, he should be in x pen or crate. 
When my guys were young and I couldn't keep a complete eye on them, I would let them be in the room with me. I would close the door or put gates up so they could only be with me. I put a bell on their collar. This way if they were sleeping, I could work and do other stuff. Once I heard the bell, I knew they were on the move and I'd better keep a good eye on them.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

A fair percentage of them don't like to do both at the same place, starting at an early age. A lot of ours will use different litter boxes when conditions are too rough to go outside.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I 2nd tom. Both my boys never ever did both on the same pad. we had 3 trays set up so they could poop away from their peeps.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

This is so helpful! We've been periodically successful in prompting Julie to do both pee and poop at a single location, then suddenly she "decides" that poop goes somewhere else. Hearing that she's not alone in a preference to separate the functions, I guess I'll follow her lead!


----------



## mcc.christina (May 23, 2012)

Eloises' preferred place was under the kitchen table chairs, where I couldn't reach her really quick to run her to the Ugodog. I blocked that off and just kept an eye on her. It took a lot of running her to the Ugodog, but she hasn't had an accident in a long time (hope I don't jinx myself). Up until a few weeks ago she still looked over her shoulder to see if I was there, if not she would walk out of the bathroom and get into position.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a separate place also. My dogs potty area is probably to big but they have three pads and two large rubber mats . I gate it so they walk into the area . But Zoey will still miss and half her poop will make it and the rest travels out of the area. This happens when I'm gone so I have no idea why. Maddie goes on top of her pee and makes it on the pad.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I think you are giving him too much freedom. The more accidents he has, the longer it will take to housebreak him. If you can't watch him like a hawk, he should be in x pen or crate.
> When my guys were young and I couldn't keep a complete eye on them, I would let them be in the room with me. I would close the door or put gates up so they could only be with me. I put a bell on their collar. This way if they were sleeping, I could work and do other stuff. Once I heard the bell, I knew they were on the move and I'd better keep a good eye on them.


I LOVE the bell idea, Linda. Kodi never wore a collar, but with the next puppy, I might have to try this, at least when the puppy is out and about.

The other BIG change I'd make with a new puppy is to temporarily (as in for at least the first year!) remove all our rugs downstairs. I don't know why, but rugs are just SO much more appealing as a potty spot to puppies who are not yet completely reliable. (Also Kodi was ALWAYS trying to eat the fringe... a HUGE "bone" of contention!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> A fair percentage of them don't like to do both at the same place, starting at an early age. A lot of ours will use different litter boxes when conditions are too rough to go outside.


Kodi will, under extreme weather conditions use the litter box to poop, but ONLY if it is pristine. So I have to make sure that I clean out any wet spots immediately. Otherwise, he'll just bark at the door, whine and circle the house, holding it LONG past what is good for him!

We do have a second litter box, that was in his ex-pen when we still used it. We put this in my office with him (along with water, and a chew... his crate is already in there) if we have to be away from home for more than 3 hours or so. But I think he's only used that once in the last year, and that was only to pee. I've thought about putting this second box out on the porch, with a grass mat rather than litter, as a "bad weather poop spot", but haven't actually gotten around to trying it. Last winter (and so far, this winter) we haven't had enough snow that the yard has been an issue. The winter before, there was a 6 week period where the snow was WAY over his head.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> I 2nd tom. Both my boys never ever did both on the same pad. we had 3 trays set up so they could poop away from their peeps.


I assume you had to have more than one for poop? My guess is they wouldn't poop where the other one had pooped either?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I have a separate place also. My dogs potty area is probably to big but they have three pads and two large rubber mats . I gate it so they walk into the area . But Zoey will still miss and half her poop will make it and the rest travels out of the area. This happens when I'm gone so I have no idea why. Maddie goes on top of her pee and makes it on the pad.


If Kodi DOES poop in his box, every now and then something will "follow" him out. I'm not sure why, but if he just pees in the box, he walks sedately out. If he POOPS in the box, it's like he needs to get away from it as fast as possible. He SPRINGS out of the box, and in the process, often kicks litter (and sometimes poop) out of the box. I've seen him do this often enough that I am sure he's not pooping outside the box... it's what he does afterwards that causes the problem!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

THat is normal, I think. Gucci uses pee pads, but will NOT poop on the pad, she won't poo in the same place she pees. You may want to try a separate pad for poop and somehow train that that pad is for poo and the other one for pee.

Gucci poops on a different side of the yard than she pees, and I was talking to a friend who noticed her havs have that same quirk

I'd give up on teaching to poo on the pee pad that she pees on, I have tried for 6 years now and she's stubborn when it comes to that, almost OCD over it..

Kara


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Bama will do both on piddle pad usually although if there is a recent pee on it she might go next to it. Sometimes she stands on the pad but her butt is not over the pad. 

She does do this annoying thing of pooping on the pad, walking away a few steps and then pooping some more. I try and catch her and put her back on the pad but I'm not always right there. 

How many times a day is your dog pooping? Bama is maybe 3-4 a day!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I haven't read all the above,so not sure if any one has said this already,but I find with our 2 that they do not like to poop and pee in the same place.Also they prefer to poop in a more sheltered place[down the bottom of the garden behind the above ground pool].If weather is terrible I just put 2 pads down far apart from each other and that seems to work.When Dizzie and Nellie were very young they didn't seem to like pooping when we went out for a walk, they would hang on until we were home and they were able to go in the back garden,almost as if they felt safe there,but as time went on their walks grew longer they relaxed and nature took it's course!


----------



## ldyj (Jan 5, 2013)

Jude has been on a 70/30 path - 70% outside, the rest. . . so when I can't watch him closely (and when it comes to piddle, close isn't good enough, they're so fast!) I tie my long leash around my waist and he stays with me. I've tried this for the last couple days, and for today, so far so good! I've had it work on other days too, it's just me who gets slack in the training. I posted earlier that he hadn't "found his voice" to go outside. But if he's leashed to me, he lets me know!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> If Kodi DOES poop in his box, every now and then something will "follow" him out. I'm not sure why, but if he just pees in the box, he walks sedately out. If he POOPS in the box, it's like he needs to get away from it as fast as possible. He SPRINGS out of the box, and in the process, often kicks litter (and sometimes poop) out of the box. I've seen him do this often enough that I am sure he's not pooping outside the box... it's what he does afterwards that causes the problem!


I watch Maccabee poop in his litter box and then find poop in his expen, outside he litter box.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie always poops on the move!He tends to leave a little trail,just as if he wants to get away from it as soon as possible!Then Nellie comes along and has to do a quick pee on it to cover his sent!How lovely!We talk about the best things here on the forum!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> I watch Maccabee poop in his litter box and then find poop in his expen, outside he litter box.


At least in Kodi's case, (at least when he's not sick!!!) they are well formed. So it's not much different than finding a tootsie roll on the floor!ound:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> At least in Kodi's case, (at least when he's not sick!!!) they are well formed. So it's not much different than finding a tootsie roll on the floor!ound:


Love the analogy, Karen. Glad I!m not into Tootsie Rolls 'cause I'll never be able to look at them the same again!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Love the analogy, Karen. Glad I!m not into Tootsie Rolls 'cause I'll never be able to look at them the same again!


ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci does the walking poop thing too, and sometimes the twirl walking poop so she can look and make sure it dropped...ound:

It always cracks me up how we can carry on talking about poop in the same manner people would talk about the weather..ound:

Even the title of this thread cracks me up, how can you not want to talk about poop after reading 'i poop everywhere!" ..lol


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Poop, poop, beautiful poop! I know, it's so weird, but we all know that it is so important! I _love_ tootsie rolls, they make me happy, because I know my dog is healthy. Also, as a responsible dog person, (unlike all too many), I pick up after my dog. I sometimes feel like I need to carry around little signs to stick in my neighbors' lawns, that say "this pile is not from Benjamin". It's easier to just bring extra bags so I can clean up after the slobs, though. But I digress. It _is_ bothersome when my dog's poops are runny and I can't pick it all up, because I don't want my neighbors to step in it, but there's only so much you can do. The tootsie roll days are the best! :whoo:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I am thankful that every day is a tootsie roll day for Tillie!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Congratulations, Tammy, your dog must be much better trained than mine. Benjamin has actually not had too many problems with loose stools now that I'm not changing up his diet so much. Like Karen's Kodi, he seems to " get loose" for a bit if I try to vary his kibble. There might be some advantages to varying the brand or protein source, but I don't like this aspect of it. He's only 9 months old, though, and I'm hoping that when his digestive system matures a bit more this Won't happen. The real problem is that he is such a garbage belly! He has the most amazing capacity to find disgusting things and eat at least some of it before I can stop him. The piece of moldy burrito that he ate the other day did not sit too well.  I really don't know why I spend so much on his food, I should just put garbage in his bowl. Only nutritionally balanced garbage, though, of course!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, I don't know about "trained" although blessed, for SURE! 
She's been eating the same diet, day in and day out for almost 2 yrs... never a poop issues unless she is sick, which doesn't happen very often.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Poop wars. INCOMING!!! :brick: ound:


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

We kept Nina on the leash for months in the house and at night she was crated. I don't know about the pads as we trained her to go outside on the leash on a special 10x10 foot doggie lawn. The few accidents she had was when we were transitioning her from onleash in the house to off leash in the house. 

Our home is bigger and I found she liked to go in my studio upstairs or in the master bedroom. I think it was because at that time she did not see it as part of her space. I don't know how often he eats but I switched Nina to two times a day always at the same time and that helped also.

I also found accidents would happen after she peed outside on the leash and then 10-15 minutes later she would do a BM or try to in the house. So now in the morning if she has not done both 1 and 2 I tie her on the leash in the house and take her again 15 minutes later. She will then do no. 2 and we then take the leash off in the house. She is now accidnet free and goes only several times a day. In the beginning it seemed we were always taking the dog out but it has paid off. Since we had her 4 poo accidents and about 10 pee accidents.


----------

